# Xmas dinner (what you got)



## Steff (Dec 19, 2011)

So this year we have gone abit gaga, and decided not to have turkey lol,we have gone for stuffed loin of pork which im yet to pick up,Just thought the prices this year seemed to have shot up on the turkeys and I thought *** it lets have something else,Ive gone very tradfitionilists with all the trimmings though.
Whats everyone else having?


----------



## Copepod (Dec 19, 2011)

We'll get what ever is best value late on Christmas Eve - we've had a huge salmon, large white fish, lamb shoulder, beef joint etc before now, and used every scrap of meat over the following week.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 19, 2011)

Turkey & gammon joint.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2011)

Pork chop and sausages, plus a variety of veg. Followed up with lots of strawberry trifle, which is my current once-in-a-blue-moon treat!  Not much point in me getting a turkey for myself!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Pork chop and sausages, plus a variety of veg. Followed up with lots of strawberry trifle, which is my current once-in-a-blue-moon treat!  Not much point in me getting a turkey for myself!



Will you be eating alone........?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 19, 2011)

Cheese on toast. 




> Not much point in me getting a turkey for myself


If you like turkey how about a turkey drumstick?


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 19, 2011)

Traditional Turkey dinner , followed by cold meats (turkey , pork and gammon ) and pickles for boxing day (i personally prefer this dinner myself ) and homemade sherry trifle


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 19, 2011)

Turkey, Ham and sausage with lots of veggies and I'm gonna make a chocolate Torte!!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 19, 2011)

Copepod said:


> We'll get what ever is best value late on Christmas Eve - we've had a huge salmon, large white fish, lamb shoulder, beef joint etc before now, and used every scrap of meat over the following week.



NOT one of Khaki Campbell grown up males ducklings, as (a) he's not big enough, (b) he's a good snail hunter and (c) it would be too traumatic - dealing with aftermath of his injury and my partner's distress at witnessing the fence falling on him was too draining!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 19, 2011)

Last year I decided after seeing the prices of Turkeys to have a nice bit of beef instead...  And it wasn't Christmas

So back to the traditional Turkey this year..

As this year it's just me, Les and the Dogs for dinner it will be just having the main roast, the Christmas pudding will be saved for tea time or my  maybe for supper!

Oh on Christmas day, the dogs will have a small breakfast just enough to keep hunger at bay, then when we have our dinner, they will have a Christmas dinner (without he stuffing) plated up on a dinner plate (ones that I don't use) and they will have dinner at the same time as us..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Oh on Christmas day, the dogs will have a small breakfast just enough to keep hunger at bay, then when we have our dinner, they will have a Christmas dinner (without he stuffing) plated up on a dinner plate (ones that I don't use) and they will have dinner at the same time as us..



My beast will be receiving the same treatment, however off a plate we use.........

Do they not like/agree with stuffing?


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 19, 2011)

We have a 3 bird roast from Aldi this year.  paul's making bannoffee pie for pud - yummy!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 19, 2011)

The lack of stuffing, is purely because it contains onions and I'm still debating whether to make some for them without onions  Which if Les gets his way I will be doing...

Ah, the plates apart from I'd trained and qualified as a Chef, my food hygiene qualifications is the same as an environmental health officers and have what Les says is excessive food hygiene practices (if you want to see me flip my lid, just place raw meat on a different shelf in the fridge than it's designated one) 

But added to the fact that when we adopted Ellie she came with a rather disgusting habit to train out..  Yep poop eating  I've not seen hereither or do it or any signs she's had a munch for a long while but taking no chances..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> The lack of stuffing, is purely because it contains onions and I'm still debating whether to make some for them without onions  Which if Les gets his way I will be doing...
> 
> Ah, the plates apart from I'd trained and qualified as a Chef, my food hygiene qualifications is the same as an environmental health officers and have what Les says is excessive food hygiene practices (if you want to see me flip my lid, just place raw meat on a different shelf in the fridge than it's designated one)
> 
> But added to the fact that when we adopted Ellie she came with a rather disgusting habit to train out..  Yep poop eating  I've not seen hereither or do it or any signs she's had a munch for a long while but taking no chances..



And for that reason you have made the right decision............


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2011)

We're having a roast duck with apple and chestnut stuffing. Yum!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 19, 2011)

We still haven?t yet decided what we will be having.  Going shopping after I finish work for the year on Wednesday to pick up a few things.

Normally we would have roast potatoes and parsnips plus a small gammon and some veg followed by stollen.  I?d add some pigs in blankets with that and possibly a few pickles.

It?s complicated this year because we are going for a short trip to the in-laws on Boxing Day and such we have to avoid anything fried or roasted because they are 100% triggers for my wife?s IBS.

I?m tempted to have roasties anyway ? I?m sure I can get away with it if I discipline myself and only have a few small ones (my meter will soon tell me anyway).  Roast parsnips seem to be a no-no with my meter.

Not having pickles as it looks like little boy has a vinegar allergy (not confirmed, but that?s the main suspect right now) so all pickles are being removed from the house.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at Ellie's doggies! - though speaking personally as one who also always used to make her own stuffing - and once thought to herself that a fair bit more dried sage would be really tasty .... imagine the effects of eating a whole box of diabetic chocs in one sitting ....... coupled with sprouts .... and everything else ...... and we only had one loo ........



Dunno actually what we're having, usually a turkey crown and a huge piece of beef.  Not my prob as eldest step-daughter does it all - she is a chef, and there was absolutely no point Pete begetting one (plus all the dosh for sets of Sabatiers etc) - and then cooking his own dinner!  LOL  Always Yorkshire puds, stuffing, pigs in blankets etc, and cranberry and horseradish and and and.  No bread sauce because no-one cept me likes it.  

I know it's melon and Parma ham for starters and creme caramel for puds if we want any.  And all the usual suspects for tea.


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 19, 2011)

we're having cockerel ^^


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 19, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Dunno actually what we're having, usually a turkey crown and a huge piece of beef.  Not my prob as eldest step-daughter does it all - she is a chef, and there was absolutely no point Pete begetting one (plus all the dosh for sets of Sabatiers etc) - and then cooking his own dinner!  LOL  Always Yorkshire puds, stuffing, pigs in blankets etc, and cranberry and horseradish and and and.  No bread sauce because no-one cept me likes it.
> .



Talking about Knifes,  I got an humbled apology last night

Since my oldest daughter moved in with her partner 2 years ago, she had been trying to replace his rather cheap and very naff kitchen knifes...  But every time she tried he moaned about the cost etc...

So I brought her some decent Sabatiers knifes for her birthday (end of November) he's refused to use them until yesterday when he carved the meat...  He was shocked by the difference

The most I've cooked Christmas dinner was 110 with the aid of one kitchen hand


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2011)

One thing that is annoying me is the price diffirence between the fresh and the frozen nibbles bit in Morrisons its 2 for ?7 in the freezer its 3 for ?5 for the exact same food,granted im sure the fresh will taste better but it does make me frown.


----------



## LadyAlston (Dec 19, 2011)

We always take the kids to Nanna and Grandad's on Christmas Day, and me and Mum do the traditional turkey and trimmings. There's always christmas pud, and trifle, and fruit salad, and cake, and mince pies... *groan* I don't usually eat much in the way of sweet stuff, so it's turkey butties for tea later on!

Boxing Day, a friend who lives alone comes round to ours, and I cook a veggie dinner with Quorn roast and veggie sausages and all the trimmings. This year, we're having raspberry roulade for afters.


----------



## cazscot (Dec 20, 2011)

We (hubby, fil and si and I) usually go to a resturant on Christmas day for lunch but fil is not well so we have decided to have lunch at sil this year so no idea what I will be eating...


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2011)

Myself and William will be having chicken (little point in buying a turkey just for us two, they're so-called because they're approaching the size of Turkey), hopefully with brussels sprouts and pigs-in-blankets, and washed down with Sodastream sugar-free cranberry and raspberry drink.  Don't know what for afters though, he doesn't like Christmas pud _or_ tiramisu...


----------



## FM001 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not many vegetarians on here


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Myself and William will be having chicken (little point in buying a turkey just for us two, they're so-called because they're approaching the size of Turkey), hopefully with brussels sprouts and pigs-in-blankets, and washed down with Sodastream sugar-free cranberry and raspberry drink.  Don't know what for afters though, he doesn't like Christmas pud _or_ tiramisu...



Wish William a Happy Christmas from me please Robert!  I hope you enjoy your meal


----------



## Monica (Dec 20, 2011)

We're off to OH's parents as always.
We'll be having a roast of something, potatoes, veg, stuffing, sausage in a blanket. Lots of different puddings. Carol will get chicken nuggets, I'll take some chestnut sausage meat for Fiona.
In the evening it'll be salad, salmon, ham, pork pie, rolls and more pudding.
Boxing Day - see above
27th(Carol's Birthday) - see above
Each time "grandma" will cook a different roast, of which we'll only get a tiny slither and the rest will end up in the bin
But she won't be told.

In the 23 years I've lived in this country, I have never ever cooked a Christmas dinner (I always offered help, which was declined). I came close 15 years ago, when I couldn't travel down south as Carol was due. They came up here and brought everything, but grandma was in a mood, because the baby hadn't been born on the 20th as predicted. Luckily OH and grandpa took over.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 20, 2011)

Monica - thinking of your pre-British origins, for the last three years, I've helped to organise an early December birthday party for triplet boys with a Swiss German mother - and they've already said they want to come back next year - so I'll get my now traditional and delicious meal of St Nicklaus bread, cold meats & cheeses, pumpkin & bean soup, Arab food (from their father's origins) etc


----------



## Monica (Dec 20, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Monica - thinking of your pre-British origins, for the last three years, I've helped to organise an early December birthday party for triplet boys with a Swiss German mother - and they've already said they want to come back next year - so I'll get my now traditional and delicious meal of St Nicklaus bread, cold meats & cheeses, pumpkin & bean soup, Arab food (from their father's origins) etc



 Mum must be from a different Kanton (county) to me. I don't know St. Niklaus bread, unless you mean the Lebkuchen (gingerbread), nor the pumpkin and bean soup.
We celebrated Christmas on Christmas Eve if not working (my family owned a restaurant)and then with wider family on Christmas day. My grandad used to bake a ham in bread with potatoes and veg. I can't even remember what we had at home.
I'm very pleased that I could find Lebkuchen  in LIDL and now in TESCO too  Unfortunately I buy too much of it


----------



## Katieb (Dec 20, 2011)

Tradtional all the way! Turkey (can't be doing with turkey crowns, I love the dark meat, it's the very best bit!!), pigs in blankets, roast and mash (steady on for me though!) and loads of veg! I love stuffing too, though will limit it. We're having prawn cocktail or pate to start, then christmas pud which fortunately I hate, but usually too full for dessert anyway!

All this washed down with a lovely glass of bubbly! Yummy!  Katiexx


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 20, 2011)

Monica said:


> I'm very pleased that I could find Lebkuchen  in LIDL and now in TESCO too  Unfortunately I buy too much of it



LiDL, being a German chain, is great for German stuff.  Last year Wills and I must have bought something like 7 or 8 litres of Gluhwein (pre-spiced mulled wine) -- we still had some left in August.  (Wills has a microwave oven, provided by me; it's greal for serving Gluhwein hot, takes only 2 minutes to heat two glassfuls to drinking temperature.)

LiDL sells those spicy German Christmas cookies; are those Lebkuchen or something else?  I remember (about 10 years before Dx) coming across some called "Zum Fest", though I think that was the brand name; they were lovely.


----------



## Gareth (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know what I'll be having for Christmas dinner this year as it's my aunt that is cooking it. I suspect it will be similar to what we had last year which was fairly traditional.


----------



## Monica (Dec 21, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> LiDL sells those spicy German Christmas cookies; are those Lebkuchen or something else?  I remember (about 10 years before Dx) coming across some called "Zum Fest", though I think that was the brand name; they were lovely.



"Zum Fest" must be a brand name, I've never heard of it. Zum Fest means "to the party" or "to the celebration"
There are lots of different kinds of Lebkuchen. I guess those spicy cookies you're referring to are the Pfeffernuesse = peppernuts. They are still a kind of lebkuchen. My favourites. Our LIDL is a 20 minute drive away, so we don't go there very often. But I'm quite happy with the TESCO's own Lebkuchen Stars. They also sell chocolate covered filled Lebkuchen hearts, but I'm not so keen on them.


----------



## David H (Dec 21, 2011)

Roast leg of Lamb with Gluten Free Stuffing, Roast potatoes and Roast Vegetables.

Gluten Free Christmas Pudding with Brandy Cream.

Yum Yum!


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2011)

David H said:


> Roast leg of Lamb with Gluten Free Stuffing, Roast potatoes and Roast Vegetables.
> 
> Gluten Free Christmas Pudding with Brandy Cream.
> 
> Yum Yum!



Ill get my suitcase packed on my way ok m m m


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 21, 2011)

The rest of the menu has been decided now. We're having vol au vents filled with mushroom Stroganoff to start, then the duck, a selection of veg roasted with fresh herbs and finally,  a spiced orange sorbet for dessert. We'll save the Christmas Pud for later.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 21, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> The rest of the menu has been decided now. We're having vol au vents filled with mushroom Stroganoff to start, then the duck, a selection of veg roasted with fresh herbs and finally,  a spiced orange sorbet for dessert. We'll save the Christmas Pud for later.



I would be extremely satisfied with that...........


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 21, 2011)

The sorbet will be a bit of an adventure  I'm making that up as I go along. I have some elderflower press?, mandarin juice I think instead of orange and things like cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg and mace. I plan to heat them together with a little sweetener and then freeze the result. We shall see. Will it be kisses or kicks?


----------



## Monica (Dec 21, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> The rest of the menu has been decided now. We're having vol au vents filled with mushroom Stroganoff to start, then the duck, a selection of veg roasted with fresh herbs and finally,  a spiced orange sorbet for dessert. We'll save the Christmas Pud for later.



Can I come to yours instead please???? But I'll give the christmas pud a miss.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 21, 2011)

Wills and I finally did our Christmas-food shop today (thank goodness I have a luggage trolley, made the loot much easier to haul back home); we got the chicken, pigs-in-blankets, roasting spuds, brussels sprouts, peas, carrots and parsnips, plus cranberry sauce and gravy powder (we already have stuffing mix).  We also got two sherry trifles (his idea) and a raspberry shortcake (mine), so one of those will be our dessert.  (And we got two bottles of 7-Up Free, one of Pepsi and one of Pepsi Max, all as mixers for the booze we also got, to wit 1 litre each of Tia Maria and of Southern Comfort; and 700ml of cheap brandy for French coffee after the meal (we got cream for that as well).)

We still need to get some soups, and I think I'll get some salmon offcuts for Deluxe Scrambled Eggs and some prawns and other fixings for my paella.  (It probably doesn't contain saffron, as I'm told an "authentic" paella must, but then most commercial "paella" doesn't either.  As long as it tastes right, who cares?)

I've already done myself an alcoholic St. Clements (shot of Southern Comfort in a pint glass, top up with lemonade or, as in this case, 7-Up Free) and a Dark Princess (same again please but this time Tia Maria and Pepsi).  Christmas has truly got underway for me! 

P.S. That orange sorbet sounds lovely -- makes me feel a bit jealous!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like you will have a feast Robert!


----------



## Estellaa (Dec 21, 2011)

nom nom lebkuchen, i bought some not that long ago off the german market in birmingham, my uncle lives in germany and use to bring a big bag over ever year so has become a traditional sorta thing which i grew up with to have lebkuchen at christmas


----------



## am64 (Dec 21, 2011)

t'will be quail for us ...yummy x


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 23, 2011)

Sainsbury's had some half-price smoked salmon (only ?4.99 for 300g), so I'll probably be doing Deluxe Scrambled Eggs.

Myself and Wills haven't yet been to LiDL for Gluhwein (and soups, we need to stock up on those as well), but I went on my own behalf for a few things, and got myself some German sesame-seed crispbread (Sesam-Kn?ckbrot).  Delicious, and probably the perfect pick-me-up for when one is feeling kn?ckered.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 23, 2011)

Monica said:


> 27th(Carol's Birthday) - see above



Interesting -- is Carol called that because of her birthday (on the traditional Second Day Of Christmas)?  I know that Carol Vorderman is called that because her birthday is Christmas Eve (other Christmas Eve birthdays include Kenny Everett and my friend William), and No?l Edmonds got his name from being born on Christmas Day...


----------



## caroleann (Dec 23, 2011)

I still cant decide what to have,mybrother always buys our christmas meat a box of veg and a box of fruit this year he got us a goose and a duck,im at my daughters on saturday and will be having gamon and then we are visiting steves brotherlater that evening he has a hotel and apub in aldershot so not sure where we will end up,tuesday we are at my mums and newyears day we are at my brothers


----------



## PhilT (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be cooking myself a chicken with roast and mashed potatoes, stuffing, chipolata's, brussel sprouts and peas.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

Got myself some sausage rolls to have warm through the day, plus a couple of small pork pies to dip in brown sauce, three types of cheese and a big trifle  Yes, I dine like a king!


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2011)

Very scrummy Alan,bought some breaded king prawns, mini chicken and garlic bites and some mini hot dog bites for boxing day earlier.No more food will be bought till Wednesday now phew x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

Mmmm...  Sounds good Steff! I've also got some beer, some port and some Southern Comfort! In fact, I might have a glass of port right now and start getting in the mood!


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Mmmm...  Sounds good Steff! I've also got some beer, some port and some Southern Comfort! In fact, I might have a glass of port right now and start getting in the mood!



And why not tis the seasn to be jolly lol.Looking out of my window at the minute i need a drink to warm me up lol


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 23, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Oh on Christmas day, the dogs will have a small breakfast just enough to keep hunger at bay, then when we have our dinner, they will have a Christmas dinner (without he stuffing) plated up on a dinner plate (ones that I don't use) and they will have dinner at the same time as us..





novorapidboi26 said:


> My beast will be receiving the same treatment, however off a plate we use.........
> 
> Do they not like/agree with stuffing?




Whisky our westie will be having in his own dish some potatoes & gravy  

*Gill  *


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 23, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> We have a 3 bird roast from Aldi this year.




We're having this also with: roast potatoes / cauliflower & white sauce / carrots / batchelors soaking peas / parsnips (for hubby & daughter) / apple sauce / cranberry sauce & gravy......for pudding.....xmas pud & either rum or brandy sauce.

*Gill  *


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2011)

*doggy dins*

Just bought dog a little santa paws stocking filled with treats,but as well as that he will be having abit of xmas lunch including sprouts hehe.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

Steff said:


> Just bought dog a little santa paws stocking filled with treats,but as well as that he will be having abit of xmas lunch including sprouts hehe.



Could be a risky move!


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Could be a risky move!



ROFL,maybe,ill mash a small one up then.....Was wondering weather to splash abit of red wine in his drinks bowl to


----------

